# Audi TT Cup



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

How many of you have seen the TT cup this year?
This is the link:
http://www.audi-motorsport.com/de/en/tt ... emand.html
They follow the DTM's races (that I love), but are normal TTs (engine,hp..) but front wheel what a shame!
It's funny anyway see how they can't keep easily the car!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Yes, I watched a few of the races. Entertaining.
Hoggy.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Not so exciting..young drivers!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, It was a shame to see those TTs smashed up, but some good racing.Thought I had recorded it all, but no. 
Hoggy.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Yeah give us some pieces!!


----------



## david.beeston (Oct 10, 2015)

Probably not the most universally agreed upon opinion, but I sure hope someone creates a bodykit for the TT like that!


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I like it! Very aggressive and not so tuning(without the black flap on the bottom of course!)! Maybe an idea for the new RS


----------



## david.beeston (Oct 10, 2015)

ManuTT said:


> I like it! Very aggressive and not so tuning(without the black flap on the bottom of course!)! Maybe an idea for the new RS


Need MTM or someone to come up with something similar


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

ABT did something immediately..but not so wow effect..


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I did buy ticket for two 2016 races and so I can see the DTM!
I'll post pictures obviously!!


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

Not seen any of it yet this year so far but watched a couple of races last year online. Played the Race Room experience PC game TT cup expansion too which is cool. 8)

Btw reading about it in Audi Driver mag I notice one of the main sponsors is Hankook tyres. so obviously they are not a budget tyre as some people on here seem to think.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Yeah races are visible only in its website..
Of course race tyres are way better but it's only marketing..Pirelli or continental etc are great but helped from the fame and from the European market.
Hankook tyres come from Korea so people think are cheaper..or copy ahah but these years,after sponsor or races, the brand becomes well known and suddenly a good tyre..strange!! Ahaha
Same for falken from Japan..


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Wouldn't mind a set of those wheels for road use


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

road use a bit improbable...too lower ahahah but I'm very happy our small car is between the big one with its own championship!


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

btw notice this is being shown on Motors TV this year. 8)


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

yep! they are very slow after the same race watching the DTM! ahah even my girl said if 'twas an impression or they were really slow?! ahah
I'm going to watch 2 races just and september!


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

As a bloke who watches a lot of different motorsport the problem with these series on TV is the lack of thought that goes into the viewing experience. Camera angles and proximity are often wrong so you get no sense of speed, noise or the action, even if the real racing itself is good. If you want to see how it should be done look no further than V8 Supercars from Australia. Without doubt _the_ best motorsport on TV. Live on BT, highlights on Motors TV.

VT


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)




----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Exactly!! I lived there for few years and even now at home I pay the annual subscription to watch any qualif and race on Internet


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

Noticed recently that the TT cup cars have daytime running lights on front but not the rear.

Does that mean you can turn off the rear running lights I wonder? Or is that they don't show up that well on sunny race days?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Is possible to deactivate them also in our cars! To be precise, the TT was the first Audi with front and rear drl always on!
Drl on TT cup and on any race, are only for the show..after the dtm started to turn on its led because all cars had them!


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

The rear DRLs are new for most people I guess especially those following thinking you have left your lights on during the day.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Yep behind cars will think that I have my light always on..nothing wrong but exactly it's a new thing! And only for the TT right now!! I like them on!!


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

25th is close..I'll post here some pictures of the TT cup in Budapest..almost end of the season


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

ChadW said:


> Noticed recently that the TT cup cars have daytime running lights on front but not the rear.


Possibly to avoid any confusion with the brake lights. Split second reactions to brakes being applied to the car in front is important.


----------



## Insignia (Apr 3, 2016)

ManuTT said:


> 25th is close..I'll post here some pictures of the TT cup in Budapest..almost end of the season


looking forward to seeing them. My wife and I have visited Budapest many times. She has many family members there.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

some pictures...there are over 500 of them between DTM and TT..


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

... ...


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

For anyone who plays the game then the 2016 update for Racing Room Experience (PC) is coming:

https://forum.sector3studios.com/index. ... 2016.6300/


----------

